# My Taurs PT145



## ghost stang (Sep 22, 2008)

I got mine with my Concealed Handgun Permit about 6 months ago and I love it.

Here it is with my new Mossberg.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

How you like that stock on that Mossberg? I have an 835 that I'd like to do something to to make it more usable for HD use. It's set up like a turkey gun but I don't hunt much anymore. I have been looking for a shorter barrel and different stocks but don't know what direction I wan tot go.

I got a Tapco like that for an SKS I have and love it but am not sure about it on a 12 ga. I'd love your input.

By the way..I had the PT 140 for a while and liked it pretty well. It shot great but I found myself getting too many 40's and got rid of it...heh. Good shooter though :smt023


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice table you got there. it matches the guns perfectly. :lol:


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

How do you like shooting the PT145?:smt083


----------



## ghost stang (Sep 22, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> How you like that stock on that Mossberg? I have an 835 that I'd like to do something to to make it more usable for HD use. It's set up like a turkey gun but I don't hunt much anymore. I have been looking for a shorter barrel and different stocks but don't know what direction I wan tot go.
> 
> I got a Tapco like that for an SKS I have and love it but am not sure about it on a 12 ga. I'd love your input.
> 
> By the way..I had the PT 140 for a while and liked it pretty well. It shot great but I found myself getting too many 40's and got rid of it...heh. Good shooter though :smt023


I love the stock on my Mossy. I have only shot about 20 rounds out of it though. It seems to be really good. The adjustability is why I bought the SG with that stock just incase I'm not the only one that has to use it.



RevDerb said:


> How do you like shooting the PT145?:smt083


I really like it. It shoots well and I havent had any problems with it jamming on me. Let me put it to you this way. I had a buddy that has the PT145 and I shot a clip outta his and I was sold. I have another buddy that shot a few rounds outta mine and he is sold on it. My dad held my pistol and said do they make that in a 9mm. So he is getting read to buy the PT111 I think.


----------



## Bukwild CTO2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice shotty


----------



## jfmartin25 (Nov 20, 2009)

Is that a 10 gauge or 12? Those shells look awful big to me for some reason!


----------

